
How Fast Can a Human Run? - grzm
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/21/science/human-running-speed-quadruped.html
======
clairity
fun article. i have to quibble with the conclusion however.

cockroaches (hexapods) have been observed to use four and then two (hind) legs
as they run faster and faster, which implies that contact time (with the
ground) seems less important than (leg) cycle times (or leg coordination
costs).

at least, contact time is not singluarly important. longer legs are generally
beneficial regardless, since stride length is a function of leg length.

